# Viciria sp. jumper with eggs/spiderlings



## orionmystery (Jan 30, 2012)

Viciria sp. jumping spider with eggs and later, spiderlings.




Montage: Viciria sp. with eggs then spiderlings by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9586 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Some of the eggs hadn't hatched yet!



IMG_9993 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A closer look at the spiderlings



IMG_9893 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Even closer look:



IMG_9986 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More invertebrates (mostly) moms with babies: Happy Mother's Day! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful shots!! Those babies are cute! Love the color, and the way they are all running around. That shot of "mom" and her eggs is lovely.. great definition and color! Nicely done!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2012)

Everything CGI said +1! 
Really that spider selected a beauty of a plant to lay her eggs upon and it really blends so well with her natural colourful markings - a real treat to see the shots!


----------



## Markw (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow.  We really are lucky to have you around these parts for inspiration. 

Mark


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful shots!! Those babies are cute! Love the color, and the way they are all running around. That shot of "mom" and her eggs is lovely.. great definition and color! Nicely done!


 


Overread said:


> Everything CGI said +1!
> Really that spider selected a beauty of a plant to lay her eggs upon and it really blends so well with her natural colourful markings - a real treat to see the shots!


 


Markw said:


> Wow.  We really are lucky to have you around these parts for inspiration.
> 
> Mark



Thanks, Charlie, Mark, Overread.

Too bad the mom didn't want to pose with the spiderlings


----------



## TooShay (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy crap! I've got to say this is the coolest set of images that I've ever seen. I love the babies!! That said, I hate spiders.


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Too bad the mom didn't want to pose with the spiderlings



Are her species known to guard the spiderlings or does her protection extend only up till they hatch? Spiders seem to run the gauntlet from totally legs off all the way through to carrying them around.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 31, 2012)

TooShay said:


> Holy crap! I've got to say this is the coolest set of images that I've ever seen. I love the babies!! That said, I hate spiders.



Thanks TooShay. LOL...spiders are cute 



Overread said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the mom didn't want to pose with the spiderlings
> ...



From what I know, most spiders who care for their youngs will do so till after the spiderlings' first molt. I was there just now (Jan 31) and the spiderlings were still around. Mom was nearby. Maybe I'll go in a couple of days to check on them again. It's only 17km away.


----------



## EcoWarrior (Jan 31, 2012)

These are spectacular! Love the transparency of the baby spiders


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 1, 2012)

EcoWarrior said:


> These are spectacular! Love the transparency of the baby spiders



Thank you,  EcoWarrior.


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow....I mean wow......did I say wow....lol Great shots!!! 
Just wondering how you found this mommy and her eggs? How long from the time you found them til the hatching? Did you have to go check everyday til they hatched....lol


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Wow....I mean wow......did I say wow....lol Great shots!!!
> Just wondering how you found this mommy and her eggs? How long from the time you found them til the hatching? Did you have to go check everyday til they hatched....lol



Thanks, Mishele. Found her and the eggs by chance. Didn't go back everyday, just two or 3 times a week to check on them. I posted a more complete report here: Jumping Spider Life Cycle | Up Close with Nature


----------

